

Released Too Soon - dean
http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2010/09/16/released-too-soon/?ref=personaltechemail&nl=technology&emc=cta2

======
ajleary
Limitations are ok, but true bugs come from a team that just doesn't care
about the product. It feels like a hostage situation: if enough people buy
this thing, we'll actually fix it. If not, we are keeping your money.

